
Why are PC laptop touchpads so terrible? - pkamb
Specifically, why are they all only two buttons? 'PC' mice have always handily beaten Apple mice by cramming as many buttons, scroll wheels, and thumb switches as possible onto the things. Why doesn't this happen at all on laptops?
======
emrahyalaz
I always wondered why are they so small? why aren't they wider, the width of
almost the entire laptop? That would be so much easier to calibrate to touch.

~~~
guynamedloren
That's actually a really good idea. I'm envisioning Macbook Pros with
touchpads that are seamlessly integrated into the laptop body, spanning the
entire width just below the keyboard. You could use two hands and it'd almost
have iPad functionality.

Edit: Actually, it looks like this is almost what the MagicTrackpad is, just
not quite as wide as it could be. <http://www.apple.com/magictrackpad/>

~~~
emrahyalaz
I agree, I've been thinking about it more and more about two hands. How would
I go about following through though? I'm new to SF and having a hard time
finding a really bright tehcnical co-founder for a start-up site.

------
Terretta
Centimeters away, you have over a hundred buttons.

------
maushu
I believe it's because most laptop vendors (besides Apple) think of touchpads
as a "backup". Meaning that you are supposed to use a mouse and only use a
touchpad when you have no option.

~~~
pkamb
Yes, this is probably very true. I wonder what the actual usage statistics
are?

------
sandipagr
My thinkpad technically has 3 buttons (just for the record). I think the user
experience would suck (for me at least). With mouse, I use my index finger and
middle finger for left and right buttons so my thumb is free. But with laptop,
I use my thumb to press both left right buttons. I don't think I would want to
use my middle/index finger to press any touchpad buttons except the touchpad
itself.

~~~
pkamb
And on a side note, Thinkpads are the reason I started this thread. I'd never
buy another brand of PC laptop, and I realized that's entirely because of a
$.10 middle buttton and a $.50 Trackpoint. Seems insane that PC laptop
manufacturers aren't differentiating themselves with extra buttons, scroll
wheels, etc... they all use the exact same tiny touchpads and 2 smooth, shitty
buttons.

~~~
emrahyalaz
You nailed it. I always wondered how come somebody like Dell never wised up to
the trackpoint and middle button. I'm wondering whether they have some sort of
exclusive patent on design.

------
lluiset22
I simply don't know.

------
dstein
I don't know. But after using a MBP touchpad and now the external one they
started selling a while ago, I quite simply will never be physically able
switch to a PC ever again.

